# UK Haunt Urmatraz the prison from hell. videos



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

Had a great night last night with our biggest effort ever, ran for three hours and scared the pants of most..

there are two videos of the haunt the first is a walkthrough with non of the effects running, the second video is with two victims going through complete with actors and effects..

Let me know what you think...


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

pics have been updated of the build from start to finish..

go to http://www.urmatraz2009.com

view the slideshow for the pics

please let me know what you think


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What do I think? TERRORIFFIC!! Wish I could have seen it in person, looks like a fun time was had by all!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is awesome. I love the fact that you get the victim to throw the switch for the electrocution. That's a great twist.
Well done.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome...wish i could have been there!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic! I would love to see that in person!!!


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, we had a great night and the atmosphere was fantastic.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh my god. that scared the hell out of me! my heart was racing just watching that! effing awesome!


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

It gets even better, our local paper has decided to cover the event in this weeks edition, they have sent me the photo they will use...wow looks great..

will post the article when it comes out.


----------



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

*news news news*

So we made the front page of the paper in manchester, you can see the article here http://www.metronews.co.uk/news/s/1181096_jail_theme_night_for_dead_wife


----------



## Ripper666 (Nov 12, 2009)

Great Actors and detail!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic job, was amazed that it was built along side the house and garage.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i still can't get over the awesomeness of this haunt. I know it's been a year, but i must ask how things are for you now?


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

IT'S JUST SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------

